# Wilton/Washburn area



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm going to bismarck this weekend. Wife wants to go to folkfest. I'm going to look for some sharpies. Anyone know how the Wilton/Washburn area is for holding some sharps and huns? 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Gotta go east into the hills, look for the hilly areas with short grasses. They're there.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

There are grouse to be shot by Wilton i went to college for two years in bismarck and if u work a little u can find them. I would start by just driving roads until i saw some and then worry about how to attack them from there, but grouse are a little harder to find in that area than say a ROOSTER with a pretty red neck.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I heard all the pheasants have decided to hibernate this year........everyone put away your upland gear or head to SD :toofunny:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone see any grouse this weekend? Sure hope my luck is better this coming weekend than it was opening day!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Any grouse reports this week? Any luck?


----------

